# Victory vap skinny arrows for 3d



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

WTG Jimmy.....your shooting them awesome. It's not about what the arrow size you shoot...Its shooting the arrow size that shoots best for you.


----------



## 4brdgob (Aug 11, 2009)

like them myself, but try something else sounds like there doin great.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I hear great things about them. Guess I will have to try them sometime. Right now my thinking is that I am not trying to shoot groups on a 3-d range. I am shooting one arrow/target. I am sending the largest diameter shaft that I can downrange. Sounds like you shot well, though. Congrats.
I've shot small diameter arrows for hunting for yrs. But I really like the fatter arrows for 3-d. Out to 50-yds I cannot see them helping much with trajectory. I can see them helping passed 50. I could be wrong. I think I'll run it on Archers Advantage tomorrow and just see what the difference is in trajectory. Thanks for the unbiased review.


----------



## dbwasps2 (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree with Jimmy P. I've shot everything from X-cutters to 2412's and after reading some articles on here about how well they shoot I bought a dozen to try. This past weekend was my first 3D with the VAP's and let me tell you there everything there hyped up to be. I will continue shooting them until I find something that shoots better. I'm also not sponsored by Victory and not biased towards arrows brands.


----------



## 4brdgob (Aug 11, 2009)

what i think about vap's im a 46 year old back woods ******* that cant see out of one eye and blind in the other, i just shoot a 2.5 inch group at 80 yards with these arrows ,i know that might not be impressive to a lot of people but for me it dont happen.these arrows are great .


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I love my GT22's and I'm not a fan of Victory arrows due to past experiences....with that said, I'm shooting the Victory VAP's this year because they do shoot incredibly!

I could not be happier with an arrow! I will be hunting with them this year also.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

What are the weights of these arrows built up? What points and vanes?


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

hope youre right just bought a dozen fletching them up as we speak what are you guys using for glue for the points


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm shooting a 28" shaft with 1.5 VaneTec HP's and a 100gr. nib at 302 grains.


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

gold tip tip grip. mine are vap 400's with 120 in the front bohning x2 vanes, pin nocks and their weighing 345gr... love them


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

100 grain up front 2.5 shield cut 30 draw weight 345 shooting 276 not sure what pound. remember i said i never tuned them to my bow i shot them through paper tonight it ripped a one inch hole up.they grouped good at 42 yrds but at 20 yards it did not group good .my bow is tuned with the x ringer's.


----------



## dbwasps2 (Feb 5, 2008)

28" VAP 400's 120 in the nose x2 vanes weighs somehwere around 335-340.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Weights sound good can I get a screw in point and still come up around your front end?


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

no points fit in shaft for hunting there is a out shaft.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Trying not to ruin your thread, but I am knew to these arrows. I was planning on ordering the pin nock bushings for mine and was wondering which nocks is everybody using?


----------



## cd3d (Dec 28, 2005)

Bohning


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

bohning


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

I am using easton pin nocks. I wanted a heavier arrow this year so I am shooting the VAP 350s @ 31" with 120 grain points. They weigh 377 grains. Shooting 62 lbs out of a PSE Supra @ 284 fps. 

Awesome!!!!


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

im putting u in the chrono with a bowpilot....


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

These VAP's.....whats with the tips? They come with a glue on outsert? And then your able to use a screw in tip or screw in your broadhead?
Otherwise you shoot these without the outsert and use glue in nibs from Victory?
Is this correct?


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Yes, that's correct!


----------



## whynotv2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Correct. Glue in points or glue in Penatrator(TM) outsert with the outserts being able to accept field points or broadheads (5/16 or 9/32). The glue in point scome in 80, 100, and 120 grains while the outserts are 43 and 33 grains depending on the size.



bloodtrail1 said:


> These VAP's.....whats with the tips? They come with a glue on outsert? And then your able to use a screw in tip or screw in your broadhead?
> Otherwise you shoot these without the outsert and use glue in nibs from Victory?
> Is this correct?


----------



## CDURFEY (May 16, 2009)

Hey everyone...I just found a screw in insert for these vaps!! The Easton ACE inserts fit awesome in these arrows..thought some of you would like to know this.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

CDURFEY said:


> Hey everyone...I just found a screw in insert for these vaps!! The Easton ACE inserts fit awesome in these arrows..thought some of you would like to know this.


What size?


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Any ace size fit. You can use different grain inserts and points to get the weight combo you want.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

For anyone interested in the ACE inserts they are a 6-32 thread so you have to use the ACE screw in points with these inserts. 

They fit in my 500 spine VAP's.


----------

